# FTP geht net



## Brille (26. Juli 2006)

also ich hab ein sehr ernstes problem und bitte um dringende Hilfe

##########
Das Problem
######################

Ich habe mehrere Programme installiert mit dennen Ich auf meinen FTP zugreifen kann, jedoch kann ich keine Datei überschreiben, was ich aber können muss.

######################
Wo geht es denn?
##################################

Also bei einem Kollegen läuft es net, bei dem Hoster, sowie einem Kollegen der Linux benutzt, läuft es schon, bei mir dem dem der Server gehört und nem anderen Kollegen, der auch Windoof benutzt, läuft die Schei*** net, ist zum Haare ausreissen!!

#####################
Die Frage
#############################

Wie kann ich dieses Problem beheben? und was mache ich falsch?

##############################
Alles was net sein könnte
####################################

1. Ich habe den richtigen Port, nämlich 21 bei meinem Router eingestellt, BOTH versteht sich also Private und Public 
2. Ich habe auch noch nen zweiten Router ausprobiert mit dem selben Port und lief auch net
3. Den passiven Modus bei übertragen habe ich ausprobiert, daran liegt es net 
4. alle Datein werden im Auto-Verfahren hochgeladen also ob ( Binär oder ASCI)
5. Server ist auch richtig eingestellt, wird nämlich von einer bekannten Firma gehosted


----------



## jerry0110 (27. Juli 2006)

Also ich habe das gleiche Problem gehabt. Da lag es am MTU Wert. Runterladen ging aber nicht hochladen. Da hat er immer gesagt ich wäre nicht berechtigt bzw. gab es ein Timeout. 

Also wenn es daran liegt das der MTU-Wert nicht stimmt von der Netzwerkkarte dann lad die "drtcp" runter und such mal nach den perfekten MTU Werten. Ich habe MTU=1456 und jetzt kann ich wieder alles auf den FTP pfeffern. 

Hoffe das ist der Fehler


----------

